# certificate of compliance with planning



## johnnyg (15 Apr 2011)

Hi,

My solicitor is looking for me to supply a certificate of compliance with planning, i have never been asked for one before on my previous builds and was wondering how legal it is as don't see why she needs one.

The house was built by a builder as per planning.

Cheers


----------



## mf1 (16 Apr 2011)

Are you getting a mortgage?

Do you ever intend to sell? 

For both of those reasons, a Certificate of Compliance by a professional is necessary to show compliance. Its a standard requirement. Its not enough for you to say: 

"The house was built by a builder as per planning." 

mf


----------



## onq (17 Apr 2011)

+ 1 what mf1 has posted.

Your solicitor is following good practice.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon  as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be  taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in  Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at  hand.


----------



## johnnyg (20 Apr 2011)

Thanks

I just want to to know if it was a legal requirement or a nice to have as solicitor a bit stroppie on the subject. House is not mortgaged and don't intend selling.


----------



## threebedsemi (20 Apr 2011)

johnnyg
It is a legal requirement that your house be in compliance with its planning permission. The only way to confirm this in legal terms, if confirmation of compliance is required, is to obtain an opinion or cetificate signed by an approved agent, which is in one of the formats approved by the Law Society. 
If no one is specifically asking for one (bank, purchaser etc.) I am not aware of any legal obligation to obtain it at the moment.

You can be sure, however, that one will be required eventually, either by you or by someone else.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## onq (21 Apr 2011)

Whether you intend selling or not is not the issue.
You will either sell or pass on and then your estate will have to dispose of it.
The solicitor sounds like and experienced type of person and knows well the pitfalsl fo letting this slide.

Right now everything is fresh in everyone's mind, documents should be available, and the persons who did the work/the design are presumably still around and in business or at least contactable.
Your role, as the procurer of the works, is not complete until the paperwork certifying the development was carried otu in compliance with planning permission and building regulations is in place.
Given that you say you have several previous "builds" to your name, you should know the correct procedure by now and the benefits of striking while the iron is still hot.

You should also obtain a BER Certificate in case you have to sell or let the building as such is now requried by law for those purposes.

ONQ.

  [broken link removed]

  All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied            upon                                                                                          as  a          defence    or          support   -         in          and     of               itself   -                     should                      legal                  action              be                       taken.
  Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise       in                                                                                                Real      Life      with        rights     to                inspect         and             issue                   reports           on            the                             matters         at                      hand.


----------

